

Show HN: Roll your own dynamic DNS service with Amazon Route53 - wwarren
http://willwarren.com/2014/07/03/roll-dynamic-dns-service-using-amazon-route53/

======
stevekemp
That was a nice read, and using bash was cute.

I setup a simple service which allows dynamic dyns to be configured via curl
at [http://dhcp.io/](http://dhcp.io/) \- the source is available on github.

That too uses Route53 for the back-end, as does the git-based DNS host I setup
at [https://dns-api.com/](https://dns-api.com/)

